
Make it Rain – Animated gif notifications whenever you get paid through Stripe - joeyspn
https://github.com/fitztrev/make-it-rain
======
ejo4041
I have a filter on my gmail so my phone plays the coin sound from Super Mario
Bros. every time I get a Paypal/Etsy/Ebay/Amazon payment. It's quite
satisfying to hear that throughout the day.

~~~
willcodeforfoo
Can you elaborate? I've been looking for a way to do this on an iPhone.

~~~
g4k
You can use Pushover for that: [https://pushover.net/](https://pushover.net/)
Just install the client on your phone and ping the API on each sale.

------
LaurentVB
We implemented something similar 5 months ago, but wired to an event in
segment (we don't use stripe). The bot would post a random gif from giphy
tagged with 'money'. After a while we became tired of seeing Nicki Minaj
appear in our slack...

~~~
dewey
I just realized that my favorite Nicki Minaj gifs are not included in that
set. Pull request submitted!

~~~
ihsw
For those curious -- here are the new images.

[https://imgur.com/BRDCAXR,JL8AwZw,JWnWT39,tIentMt](https://imgur.com/BRDCAXR,JL8AwZw,JWnWT39,tIentMt)

------
confluence
You quickly realize that this is a bad idea when the payments come in fast
enough.

~~~
madeofpalk
Lets solve that problem when we get to it :)

~~~
confluence
I'm simply speaking from experience.

~~~
Killswitch
Embrace it. Use the Mario Bro's coin sound, so then when they come in rapidly,
you can pretend he's running through a long line of coins.

------
timthimmaiah
For Hipchat users, here's a fork of this I made: [https://github.com/tim-
thimmaiah/make-it-rain](https://github.com/tim-thimmaiah/make-it-rain)

------
sgberlin
I've wrote a little console script that played a cash register sound after a
google analytics conversion. We only had a few sales a day though.

------
nailer
Current GIFs:

[http://i.imgur.com/lnK1nBF.gif](http://i.imgur.com/lnK1nBF.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/ptqA6dW.gif](http://i.imgur.com/ptqA6dW.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/r1o0uyH.gif](http://i.imgur.com/r1o0uyH.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/N0aYJTJ.gif](http://i.imgur.com/N0aYJTJ.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/j25gaOc.gif](http://i.imgur.com/j25gaOc.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/tkbHsDZ.gif](http://i.imgur.com/tkbHsDZ.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/HaNu5ka.gif](http://i.imgur.com/HaNu5ka.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/5ZcUxTg.gif](http://i.imgur.com/5ZcUxTg.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/5CiZA5v.gif](http://i.imgur.com/5CiZA5v.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/nDUasjq.gif](http://i.imgur.com/nDUasjq.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/8ExBVb4.gif](http://i.imgur.com/8ExBVb4.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/cskbcM2.gif](http://i.imgur.com/cskbcM2.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/49tP7pc.gif](http://i.imgur.com/49tP7pc.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/28bfK1I.gif](http://i.imgur.com/28bfK1I.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/ERyoPf3.gif](http://i.imgur.com/ERyoPf3.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/PbADlZW.gif](http://i.imgur.com/PbADlZW.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/dgBtPpD.gif](http://i.imgur.com/dgBtPpD.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/2BgTeUI.gif](http://i.imgur.com/2BgTeUI.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/OYAgYcf.gif](http://i.imgur.com/OYAgYcf.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/gh7uW50.gif](http://i.imgur.com/gh7uW50.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/6fYah3Z.gif](http://i.imgur.com/6fYah3Z.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/yuB67q5.gif](http://i.imgur.com/yuB67q5.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/JeEHZL9.gif](http://i.imgur.com/JeEHZL9.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/BxFlFvv.gif](http://i.imgur.com/BxFlFvv.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/n6K78PG.gif](http://i.imgur.com/n6K78PG.gif)
[http://i.imgur.com/AbHWKoc.gif](http://i.imgur.com/AbHWKoc.gif)

~~~
pfalke
All on one page: [http://fitztrev.github.io/make-it-
rain/](http://fitztrev.github.io/make-it-rain/)

